# 5 كتب في إدارة المشاريع



## كمال المجاهد (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ورمضان مبارك
كما وعدتكم بمشاركتي السابقة محاضرات عن الخرسانة
اليوم أقدم لكم الكتب التالية في إدارة المشاريع







Project Management & Leadership Skills 
for Engineering & Construction Projects
size 2.2mb







Fundamentals of Project Management 
Third Edition
size 1.6mb







Modern Project Management
size 3.1mb







Engineering Project Management 
Second Edition
size 3.82mb








Civil Engineering Design And Construct
A Guide To Integrating Design Into The Construction Process
size 8.3mb



​


----------



## hassenshahata (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng_sheetos88 (25 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (31 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## السيدنصير (31 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مدنى 2013 (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفيصل123 (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس / كمال المجاهد 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (10 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ahmadinvest1 (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fiak2 (15 يوليو 2013)

عندك كتاب ريتا الاصدار الثامن


----------



## fiak2 (15 يوليو 2013)

تكفوووووووووووون


----------

